# Sharelord.com? Anyone heard of these guys?



## TurbZ

I attended a Financial Freedom Institute seminar where ShareLord rep recently spoke about their mentoring and advise product where they help you write call options on the US market.

I tried to search for them online and there is limited source other then their website:
http://www.sharelord.com/

Anyone have experience dealing with ShareLord or heard about them before?
How would this work trading US market? I though I needed some legal paper work / US citizenship to do this.

Cheers,
Rusty


----------



## beachlife

I hate to admit it but I was sucked in by FFI twice when I was starting out.  I did the beginners and so called advanced courses, costing around $5000 and proceded to lose around $20,000.

The support groups were just full of people complaining about how much money they had lost.  The fact that they have support groups says it all.  If their so called system was so good and so easy, why would they even need a support group.  The fact is the support group is there so they can keep you on their list and sell you the next level of courses.  You will then be bombarded with emails promoting everything from internet courses to pyramid schemes.

Sharelord is nothing more than a basic covered call option strategy.  They market it by falsely comparing it to renting a house, what they dont tell you is that unlike renting a house, you can loose all your shares.  Did you ever hear of a tenant forcing the land lord to sell his house - of course not.

They will then start recommending naked puts and naked calls - these are dealy for the new player.

Save your time and money, buy a couple of good books (I like Lousie Bedfords Books) and put the money you would have wasted on the course into your trading account.

Good luck.


----------



## lotfollahi

beachlife said:


> I hate to admit it but I was sucked in by FFI twice when I was starting out.  I did the beginners and so called advanced courses, costing around $5000 and proceded to lose around $20,000.
> 
> The support groups were just full of people complaining about how much money they had lost.  The fact that they have support groups says it all.  If their so called system was so good and so easy, why would they even need a support group.  The fact is the support group is there so they can keep you on their list and sell you the next level of courses.  You will then be bombarded with emails promoting everything from internet courses to pyramid schemes.
> 
> Sharelord is nothing more than a basic covered call option strategy.  They market it by falsely comparing it to renting a house, what they dont tell you is that unlike renting a house, you can loose all your shares.  Did you ever hear of a tenant forcing the land lord to sell his house - of course not.
> 
> They will then start recommending naked puts and naked calls - these are dealy for the new player.
> 
> Save your time and money, buy a couple of good books (I like Lousie Bedfords Books) and put the money you would have wasted on the course into your trading account.
> 
> Good luck.




hi beachlife,

I would be more than thankful if you send me an e-mail so I can talk to you in private.
Thankyou


----------



## vincent191

Lotfollahi....you from FFI or what?? It is appreciated to hear Beachlife's side of the story. Writing naked put & call options is definately not for everybody.


----------



## kam75

TurbZ said:


> ShareLord




Just their name should make you thread with caution!


----------



## wealthstudent

*Share renting/ Sharelord product*

I've seen a couple of posts and responses re: the strategy of share renting using a product called Sharelord.
I'm a completely newbie to owning a share, let along trading one. But I decided to give it a go.
If anyone is interested in tracking my progress and seeing whether the marketing hype is true, I'll be happy to share my experiences. It's still early days though.
I can assure you this is no company playing a PR trick. I have no association with this company. I've just purchased the product and am using it (well, I started virtual trading today). 
I'm genuinely trying to generate extra cashflow to buy investment properties so I can ultimately leave my day job.
Cheers,
M


----------



## Gunlom

These companies are a dime a dozen, the only guaranteed money making thing about them, is that they will definitely make money from you.

By all means please let us know how it goes for you.... 

But anyone that reads these forums on a regular basis ( and other places ) will know how this ends all ready... It's the few things guaranteed about it.

If it's not to late get a refund, and go to your local library and read a few options books, you will know more by the end of that. And for free....

If you have the application, determination and interest you can make a success of any investment style. But there are no easy ways to do anything.....


----------



## ROE

save your money now and repeat these sentences

there is no easy way to make money
there is no secret trading system
there is no secret way to make money 

most of these system use  re-enforcement idea that seems easy to follow
ie they use historic data and charts to tell you if I was buy here and sell here and come back here I'm kicking ass, easy money in the market 

the trouble is future is far far more unpredictable and I doubt any of these trainer can really make a decent amount of money out of their teaching material

time, patient, saving and compounding is your friend not some hot shot sharelord 

the easiest way to make money is to sell some body a secret that never was


----------



## chrisalex

I really cannot believe people can pay any company thousands of dollars to make money. It's the human frailty called "greed" they prey on.
                                                                                chrisalex


----------



## brty

Why does this thread even exist?? 

I thought the mods had purged this company from the system after the threat of legal action because disgruntled customers who had lost money, recanted their stories in some other thread?

If it is a different company, I apologise, but why wait for the upset newbee losers to start appearing?  

brty


----------



## wayneL

brty said:


> Why does this thread even exist??
> 
> I thought the mods had purged this company from the system after the threat of legal action because disgruntled customers who had lost money, recanted their stories in some other thread?
> 
> If it is a different company, I apologise, but why wait for the upset newbee losers to start appearing?
> 
> brty




brty,

It actually serves a useful purpose. Many people will do a search on the likes of these before p1ssing their money into the wind. ASF threads are often ranked highly, giving people a dose of reality in between all the ridiculous blogs, waxing lyrical.... who just so happen to be signed up to their referral program.


----------



## Ruby

To those enquiring about "Sharelord" (Ugh! what an awful name!!  Sounds like some sort of religious experience!)........

About 6 years ago a friend of mine went to an FFI weekend seminar.  (FFI = Nik Haluk = Sharelord) for which she paid something in the vicinity of $3,000.  Apparently there were about 80 people there, and at the end of the weekend, a third day was tacked on at a further cost.   You do the sums!

If Nik Haluk was raking in this sort of money every week - or even every month - from his seminars, it is no wonder he is so wealthy.   I think he is very good at marketing himself, but as for his program - I am unable to comment.


----------



## lamta20

Yeah I've heard of him, he is great and i am doing sharelord and it has tremendously help me make some good profits month in and month out.


----------



## adobee

why is it people asking about these companies or saying how great they are always new posters.. ? 

I am not familiar with the share lord or any other advise companies for shares.. I am familiar with many real estate ones.. and can say with confidence that they are a rip..

Personally I would suggest you get a library card and borrow a few books on shares and trading than pay some vultures your money.. If the systems were that good I would imagine these sales men would be running hedge funds or writing new algorithms..


----------



## Ruby

lamta20 said:


> Yeah I've heard of him, he is great and i am doing sharelord and it has tremendously help me make some good profits month in and month out.




Lamta20, are you trading with live money yet, or are you still sim trading?  Are you able to show us some trading statements to back up your claims?   This would give your post (and FFI) some credibility.

Not having a go at you - I am genuinely interested, and I am sure others are too.


----------



## moreld

I love threads like this, outing specific companies and practices. It's sad that there is such a continual supply of newbie suckers for them to pray on. 

I noticed a few comments on the evils of naked puts, which I'd like to comment on.

Many people believe that naked puts are dangerous and yet also believe covered calls are safe. That misconception is even enshrined in option trading authorisation levels at most exchanges, i.e. covered calls are Lvl 1 wheres naked puts are Lvl 4.

The reality is covered calls and naked puts have the same risk reward profile. You are capping you reward and taking on all the downside risk. the payoff from a covered call and naked put are virtually identical. 

I prefer naked puts as they involve only one transaction to open and close, compared to two transactions for calls. Which makes them cheaper, but more importantly having a naked put really focuses the mind on what it should always be focused on: the downside. When you sell a naked put you get your cash then all you have left to consider is the downside. Conversely when you sell a call, it is easy to fall into the trap of still thinking you have upside as you are long the stock and as you're long the stock you often neglect the downside of the stock falling.

Perhaps someone is thinking, but if I already own the stock, then covered calls make more sense. Perhaps, but you may get more focus by selling the stock and selling the equivalent put, as I've said you then clearly see what you have -> DOWNSIDE RISK for CAPPED REWARD.

Happy trading all.


----------



## wayneL

Ruby said:


> Lamta20, are you trading with live money yet, or are you still sim trading?  Are you able to show us some trading statements to back up your claims?   This would give your post (and FFI) some credibility.
> 
> Not having a go at you - I am genuinely interested, and I am sure others are too.




Don't hold your breath Ruby.


----------



## Boggo

lamta20 said:


> Yeah I've heard of him, he is great and i am doing sharelord and it has tremendously help me make some good profits month in and month out.




This lamta is the same rocket scientist that I had a query about here
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showpost.php?p=588246&postcount=21

These guys must think we are pretty stupid, very few of them ever seem to make double digit posts, gotta love them for trying I suppose.


----------



## nulla nulla

lamta20 said:


> Yeah I've heard of him, he is great and i am doing sharelord and it has tremendously help me make some good profits month in and month out.




Yep, it helped me quit the booze, regrow my hair, over-come dyslexia, cut down on cafine and become a better person......oh, and the chicks really go for me now.


----------



## ruth

*Re: Share renting/ Sharelord product*



wealthstudent said:


> I've seen a couple of posts and responses re: the strategy of share renting using a product called Sharelord.
> I'm a completely newbie to owning a share, let along trading one. But I decided to give it a go.
> If anyone is interested in tracking my progress and seeing whether the marketing hype is true, I'll be happy to share my experiences. It's still early days though.
> I can assure you this is no company playing a PR trick. I have no association with this company. I've just purchased the product and am using it (well, I started virtual trading today).
> I'm genuinely trying to generate extra cashflow to buy investment properties so I can ultimately leave my day job.
> Cheers,
> M




Hi wealthstudent,

Wondering how your sharelord trading is going.  I would appreciate your feedback on whether it has so far come up to expectations.  Are you making the 3% to 6% profit per month as per advertised?  How is the mentoring - do they give you a decent amount of time per week and do they coach you well on how to do it?  Any losses so far?

Would appreciate your feedback as looking to purchase the program possibly.


----------



## EddyPoh

Ruby said:


> Lamta20, are you trading with live money yet, or are you still sim trading?  Are you able to show us some trading statements to back up your claims?   This would give your post (and FFI) some credibility.
> 
> Not having a go at you - I am genuinely interested, and I am sure others are too.




Hi Ruby,

I've been a student of Sharelord for over a year now. I can put my hand on my heart and say Sharelord or FFI are genuine . FYI the returns on using Sharelord has replaced my JOB! 
I'm more than happy to show you my past 12 months activities, with include what i've earned etc. I've been earning 4-5% per month. 

email me at eddykfpoh@gmail.com


----------



## EddyPoh

*Re: Share renting/ Sharelord product*



ruth said:


> Hi wealthstudent,
> 
> Wondering how your sharelord trading is going.  I would appreciate your feedback on whether it has so far come up to expectations.  Are you making the 3% to 6% profit per month as per advertised?  How is the mentoring - do they give you a decent amount of time per week and do they coach you well on how to do it?  Any losses so far?
> 
> Would appreciate your feedback as looking to purchase the program possibly.




Hi Ruth,

I've been getting 4-5% per month on Sharelord for over a year now. I'm more than happy to discuss further if you want.

Thanks,
Eddy


----------



## prawn_86

Welcome Eddy.

Feel free to post your broker statements here if you wish. Or if you do not want them in the public domain you can PM them to a mod such as myself to verify your claims


----------



## EddyPoh

prawn_86 said:


> Welcome Eddy.
> 
> Feel free to post your broker statements here if you wish. Or if you do not want them in the public domain you can PM them to a mod such as myself to verify your claims




As requested.. attached is my activities from my broker. 

Btw the price had gone up to $5,995 on sharelord website. If order through their licensee is $4,995. www.MoneySuccessWealth.com


----------



## Wysiwyg

Anyone work out the monthly profit/loss yet? :


----------



## EddyPoh

Wysiwyg said:


> Anyone work out the monthly profit/loss yet? :





To make it easier... here is my excel spreadsheet. You can cross check with the PDF.

I started with $5k for 2 months, then add another $5k. 6months into it, my confidence grew so invested further $80k. Last month I added $100k. Totalled $190k.


Note: Some trades are still open in the market.


----------



## Wysiwyg

Well done fella. You have numbers there all right.


----------



## TabJockey

I just don't, and never will, believe that a seminar over a few days can teach me something that books and the internet cannot. 

If you do not know exactly what and why and how you are investing/trading in, if you are not really really clued up, well practiced and disciplined, you will get fleeced. There are too many amazing traders out there waiting to take your money for anyone to succeed over the long term with the total education of a seminar or two.


----------



## tothemax6

I'm sorry, but the term 'Sharelord' just reminds me too much of the term 'Slumlord'.


----------



## EddyPoh

TabJockey said:


> I just don't, and never will, believe that a seminar over a few days can teach me something that books and the internet cannot.
> 
> If you do not know exactly what and why and how you are investing/trading in, if you are not really really clued up, well practiced and disciplined, you will get fleeced. There are too many amazing traders out there waiting to take your money for anyone to succeed over the long term with the total education of a seminar or two.





You are correct TabJockey, seminar over a few days doesn't teach you anything at all because thats not when the education start. 
This is a self-paced educational program, like a long-distance education for University. You get coaching and mentoring for a year, where you will be educated. Just like a baking course, you pay and they teach you how to bake. You want a degree in nursing, pay an university course and they teach you how to become one.

In the end, people form their own opinion on things. Some just like to be old-school and not willing to be educated. I understand. 

This thread started to see if anyone heard of SL and are they legit? Yes they are.
You want to see results... well I've provided mine.


----------



## Joe Blow

Eddy, it appears that you may be an affiliate or reseller of the Sharelord product.

For the benefit of those reading this thread could you please clarify your relationship with Sharelord and whether you make money from the sale of the Sharelord product.

Many thanks!


----------



## EddyPoh

Joe Blow said:


> Eddy, it appears that you may be an affiliate or reseller of the Sharelord product.
> 
> For the benefit of those reading this thread could you please clarify your relationship with Sharelord and whether you make money from the sale of the Sharelord product.
> 
> Many thanks!




Joe, I'm a student of Sharelord. I paid $5k and received an educational package etc from them. I DON'T work for them and I DON'T get pay from them for promoting them here. I am here to educate the uneducated people about Sharelord.  

Regards,


----------



## Joe Blow

EddyPoh said:


> Joe, I'm a student of Sharelord. I paid $5k and received an educational package etc from them. I DON'T work for them and I DON'T get pay from them for promoting them here. I am here to educate the uneducated people about Sharelord.




Eddy, I'm a little confused. On the website URL that you posted (MoneySuccessWealth) you are listed as a licensed Sharelord representative.

What exactly does that entail?


----------



## prawn_86

My spam sense is tingling...


----------



## nunthewiser

LOL bless ya Eddy..


----------



## matty77

just makes me think of our dear Bernie, and the floor on the building that used to print up the monthly "statements" for his clients!


----------



## Ruby

Joe Blow said:


> Eddy, I'm a little confused. On the website URL that you posted (MoneySuccessWealth) you are listed as a licensed Sharelord representative.
> 
> What exactly does that entail?




Hmmmmm!!!!  Maybe Eddie promotes 'Sharelord' on his website, free of charge, out of sheer gratitude.


----------



## Vicki

> Hi Ruby,
> 
> I've been a student of Sharelord for over a year now. I can put my hand on my heart and say Sharelord or FFI are genuine . FYI the returns on using Sharelord has replaced my JOB!
> I'm more than happy to show you my past 12 months activities, with include what i've earned etc. I've been earning 4-5% per month.




Hi Eddy,
If you've replaced your job, with an income from investing with S/L.

Could I be cheeky enough to ask for a peak at a tax return statement [minus the tfn & your address]..?

Vicki
p.s.maybe Bill has got another identity?


----------



## Adventure Always

Hello Guys,

I don't know anything about Share Lord directly, but thought I would try to clear up some misconceptions which have been expressed in this thread.

Firstly, reading books does not usually do much for your education, as you are interpreting what someone else has usually interpreted.

I have been trading since 1999 and educating in this industry since 2001, and have seen many come and go, this industry does attract itrs share of less than desireable education groups, however there are several good ones out there.

I also know several authors including Leon Wilson very well, and one thing they all say is that the final product in a book is usually not what they have written. An example is Leon's Last book "Breakthrough Trading" was delivered to the publishers as a 500 page manuscript, and the pulishers stripped in excess of 120 pages from the original. This is a common practice and therefore removes vital information and rarely allows a new reader to be able to replicate the methods used.

From an educational point, there are some good ones out there, but they can be hard to find.

Robert Lennox is an excellent educator and is the guys who initially educated me. Rod is also an educator for Fintel, which has a great and very effective course. My understanding is that Dale Gilham in Sydney is also very good and I have only heard good reports about Gryphon Learning.

I wish everyone success in their undertakings am happy to converse by email, should others wish to do so, please feel free to contact me at AdventureAlways01@hotmail.com email / Live Messenger.


----------



## Joe Blow

Unfortunately this thread, like so many other threads of this type, seems to have become a magnet for spammers and no longer serves any useful purpose.

Thread closed.


----------

